# Is hemp okay for rats?



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

I was thinking about making a hanging toy for my rats with some braided hemp and wooden chew toys. I just wanted to make sure hemp is alright for them first.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's bedding made of hemp, so I can't see why not.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Since hemp is natural and most of the time organic, I would recommend using this material over any other for ropes, toys, etc. Like Halfmoon stated, they using it for bedding, in brands such as Aubiose or Hutch Hemp, so using that material in a different form is not any different, as far as being safe for them. 

Personally, this is one of my most used materials when it comes to crafting an awesome rat cage. I usually braid it and use metal o-rings to hang these hangers around their cages. I also use it to craft toys, such as using it around a tennis ball, which they go nuts for. As far as them chewing or eating it, this is actually a god thing, since it is like a floss for their teeth and is safe if ingested. 

Another good thing about hemp, is that you can purchase hemp seeds, raw or roasted which makes an awesome treat or additional to your normal rattie food. It's completely safe, healthy and natural for them, which is how I like to keep things, natural ^^

*Aubiose Bedding*
Aubiose is a very absorbent, dust free, animal bedding material manufactured from the soft centre of the hemp plant. Normally this is used for horse stalls, but can also be used for rodents, in a healthy and safe manner.

The hemp plants used in Aubiose bedding are grown in France without the use of herbicides, pesticides or funcides.

The benefits are that the raw material is then graded into particles and thoroughly dust extracted - making it a suitable bedding for all animals alike. 

*Hutch Hemp*
Hutch Hemp is a highly absorbent, dust free litter for hutches, cages and kennels. A natural, clean and biodegradable product.

More absorbent than straw and shavings so bedding stays drier for longer
*
Absorbs ammonia and effectively reduces odour
*
No agricultural chemicals are used to grow or produce this clean and safe bedding
*
Suitable for adding to garden compost as it is biodegradable

*Hemcore*
Hemcore Horse Bedding is made from the inner core of the hemp plant stem (virtually drug-free), is not bleached, and is grown and processed no with absolutely no agrochemicals. It is fully recyclable, biodegradable, and compstable. Plus, hemp is also fast-growing and sustainable. It also provides a soft, comfortable bed, which is more moisture- and ammonia-absorbent than either straw or sawdust; provides a dust-free environment; is longer-lasting than its counterparts; and is also packed into heat-sealed, recyclable polythene bags. The manufacturer of Hemcore, which can also provide precision cut hemp for the textile industry, is based in the U.K., where hemp was once widely used in the manufacture of sails for the nation's glorious naval fleet.


----------

